# One thing that make you feel better...



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Just name one thing that alleviated your symptoms of dp/dr...

I'll start: Go to a concert...and sing and jump like crazy...on the next day... 8)


----------



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

That sounds like fun.

Mine are just trying to stay grounded in the present. I touch things, remind myself of who, where I am and that it's all real. Going for walks helps me with stress and helps me stay in the present.

I could use any tips that help.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Meditating.


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

swimming


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

petting my kittens


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

working and being with my friends.


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Sometimes you need to express your feelings...I know you must be thinking that I am crazy, because dpd don't have feelings...but they have, even if they can't access them...I feel so much more connected when I trust my friends, and I am sincere with them, for the good and bad things...Sometimes you need to argue, sometimes you need to smile, you just can't let those things inside yourself...

Ohhh! This text is getting far too long


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

After expressing anger at whoever.


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

crying


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Washing dishes...


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I find if i can get into my painting and drawing im good to go, but unfortunatley Dp or depression im not always sure which one, will rob me of that desire as well. Of course hangin out with close friends and laughing is a must.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi flipwilson, HeHe :lol: sorry but that user name makes me laugh every time I see it.

Personally, I like to view art, or just get lost in a good book.
Why don't you post some of your artwork on this site?

Bailee


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Icecream with hot chocolate...


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Dancing, singing really loud in the car, getting lost in my work, being around people who are on drugs (makes me feel normal!)


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Working...
Sometimes I really don't care about dp...I just care about finishing the report untl tomorrow...lol


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Layla said:


> petting my kittens


me too layla  , and a nice cup of hot chocolate, also exploring this forum, it's like a labyrinth. :wink:


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

little-nothings said:


> Layla said:
> 
> 
> > petting my kittens
> ...


Wonder if Layla is still dp'd and petting her kittens.. It's been three years after all.

Walking around in the city. That helps a little.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

york said:


> Wonder if Layla is still dp'd and petting her kittens.. It's been three years after all.


Ya what happened to Layla?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

I wondered the same thing myself Kenny, hope shes okay.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Me too, wasn't she working for NODID? Maybe NODID know's.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Inhaling benzodiazapines and hurdling up in a ball until they kick in.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Kissing my beautiful blue-eyed blue-point Siamese cat. Helping other people and pets takes me outside myself and makes me feel satisfied.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> Inhaling benzodiazapines and hurdling up in a ball until they kick in.


 Me too. Only thing that really helps these days. Sad, huh..


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

york said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Inhaling benzodiazapines and hurdling up in a ball until they kick in.
> ...


YEAH!!!!!!! really freakin sad. :|


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

gotta relate to the animal thing on this one too. Somehow animals make me feel a little better because they don't talk they just want to play and be happy all the time. If only i could be more like them, haha.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

crying, sleeping, going out during the day, being INSIDE of a club (if i can handle it), and NOT outside for too long - as the derealization and "lack of awareness" is daunting....

Chris


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

helping other people


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

thats a good one


----------



## ArabianDpBeauty (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe it sounds funny.....

sex and kisses .....let me feel better


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

I know that's a touchy subject  but I can definitely relate to it.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Reading.
I often get in to it. So far that I'm actually in the character's body and see what's happening.
It makes me forget about me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Garjon said:


> gotta relate to the animal thing on this one too. Somehow animals make me feel a little better because they don't talk they just want to play and be happy all the time. If only i could be more like them, haha.


ABSOLUTELY I swear I would not be here if it wasn't for having my parents spaniels to go visit, they adore me unconditionally and the boy ever since I became ill he sticks to me like glue whenever I go round there, if I go upstairs for a lie down he will come and sit with me and waits for me in the morning to go downstairs, comes to sit with me if I'm sat feeling blue etc.

Animals = win


----------



## JamesV (Aug 9, 2009)

nonono said:


> helping other people


That one is nice. I like to write. But, people come to be with their problems often. My empathy has stayed with me despite all my emotions leaving.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

jamaican rum


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Optimusrhyme said:


> jamaican rum


lol are you still drinking it Jamaican style?


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Being with my children. They help me realize what is most important in life and that I need to be strong for them. They keep me grounded and make me remember the past before I was DP'd. They are not aware of this condition but they give me hope that I can overcome it completely one day.

- James


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

After having DP for decades, I finally am able to uncurl from my fetal position, that I was in either physically or figuratively most times, by living a very simple life with my cat, reading a book, listening to uplifting music--dark-spirited music puts me in a funk-- helping people, talking to anyone who I sense is on my side, taking my time outs when I need them. I'm not miserable anymore, only take meds as needed, not everyday. Please be hopeful everyone. I was diagnosed in my early twenties with SEVERE dissociative disorder (DP type) and Panic Disorder and DP by the NIMH during a clinical trial. I'm much better now. Your life will get better, so you can enjoy it again. When you finally accept it, it will start to go away.


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Being with my children. They help me realize what is most important in life and that I need to be strong for them. They keep me grounded and make me remember the past before I was DP'd. They are not aware of this condition but they give me hope that I can overcome it completely one day.

- James


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

laughing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

My cat has been with my since day one.

Fluoride Free Water :!:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

And Nature + Fire.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Sleeping at night VS the day.


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

a normal sleeping pattern


----------



## Gundly (Sep 7, 2009)

Playing video games and watching tv


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

---previous post deleted I don't want to get kicked off---

-- Truthfully though, for me it's getting adequate sleep, trying to not let myself dwell on anxious thoughts as bad as this sucks, exercising intensely (as long as it is something I enjoy like BMX) or a quick run around the city.. to get the endorphins going and then taking a nice break afterward, living life the same way I would without DP/DR (..just not smoking weed any more), socializing/hanging out with friends (sometimes i will be so intent in a conversation with somebody that I will forget DP altogether), trying to get over social anxiety, trying to fixate my mind on something other than how flower terrible DP/DR is, like girls for example, or getting out of my room and going to a concert. The worst thing for me personally is staying in my room and just sitting, on the other hand sleeping a lot has always helped me ease my mind during anxious times.


----------

